# Country Classics



## fureverywhere (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm sure there might be other country music threads hiding in here. But two that have been on my mind all day. They take me back to when I was in college the first time and in love with the culture of "Urban Cowboy". Loretta and Patsy, Bobbie Bare, The Oak Ridge Boys, The Statler Brothers, John Conlee, Willie and Waylon, Hank and then Hank Jr...and then Hank Jr. Jr...that was actually a song by David Allen Coe, another favorite. Even still so many great songs came out of the 70's and 80's as well. 






Whoooowheeeee forgot how handsome that man was!






Oh what the heck, we'll let Shelly cut loose now...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2015)

Yep you're right there's a few... 


https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...d-country-songs-and-music-Old-and-new!-quot-!


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 20, 2015)

Here is one of the previous posts on country music.

https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...ic-for-Seniors-Thread?highlight=Country+music


----------



## jujube (Dec 20, 2015)

You do know what happens when you play a country music song backwards, don't you?

You get your girl back, you get your dog back, you get your job back, you get your car back, you get....


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 20, 2015)

Your Mom goes back to prison, but at least she didn't get run over by the train...


----------



## jujube (Dec 20, 2015)

...and it's not raining.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 20, 2015)

But they come to repossess your pick up truck. Then they bust you for a DUI and you end up in an AA meeting next to Hank Jr. Jr.


----------



## oldman (Dec 21, 2015)

My favorite Country artists. George Jones, Conway Twitty, Johnny Cash, Willie Nelson, Loretta Lynn, and a bunch really old timers including, Earnest Tubb, Hank Williams, Roy Acuff and Grandpa Jones to mention a few. I  love to play Country on my fiddle. My dad and uncle have both passed away, so we have no more jams. My favorite fiddle piece? "Orange Blossom Special." It takes good fingering to play this without messing up.


----------



## oldman (Dec 31, 2015)

Great country classic. My favorite Johnny Cash song:


----------

